# Xbox One esperienza personale



## Super_Lollo (25 Novembre 2013)

Se avete cose da chiedermi scrivetemi pure ... intanto oltre alle cose già scritte sul topic di fifa 14 per One vi riporto che ho scoperto una procedura per accendere e spegnere tutto ( quindi la One controlla anche Sky Italia e home theater ) con il Kinect .


----------

